# Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!



## Ossifischer (16. März 2010)

@ alle fährt jemand in nächster zeit nach Thailand zum angeln ? 
Wenn ja wann und wohin. Ich bin ab April für 4 Wochen beruflich dort. Habe aber kein Plan was ich mitnehmen soll an Ausrüstung . Ich will aber nur im Süßwasserfischen da ich fast nur im Binnenland bin. Es soll große welse und karpfenartige geben. Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Vielleicht schaust Du mal hier. Ich würde auch versuchen den TE zu kontaktieren (PN). Dart kann Dir sicher Auskünte erteilen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130187&highlight=raining+season


----------



## Ossifischer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaust Du mal hier. Ich würde auch versuchen den TE zu kontaktieren (PN). Dart kann Dir sicher Auskünte erteilen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130187&highlight=raining+season



Sorry wer ist  TE? Der link lies sich nicht öffnen . helf mir ich habe keine Ahnung|kopfkrat

es ist nicht mehr viel Zeit  vielleicht muß ich auch Tackle vorschicken


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

*T*opic*e*rsteller.


----------



## Dart (17. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Moin Ossifischer
Hab dir gerade eine p.n. geschickt.
Der eingestellte Link funktioniert, hier noch ein paar weitere.

Snakehead-Fieber 
Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146485
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146768
Eazy Games....and Screaming Reels 
http://mein-fang.de/berichte/Jerken_in_Thailand.html 
Gruss aus Chiang Mai, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## geeni (23. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

mhh... Binnenland wird schwierig, wo genau denn?
Relativ zentral im Land gelegen liegt der Stausee des Menam, südlich der Stadt Phitsanoluk, hier hatte ich diesen Januar einen ca. 80 cm. grossen komischen Fisch auf toten Frosch und großen Drilling gefangen. Sah aus wie ne Kreuzung zwischen Karpfen und Zander. War lekker!
Ich empfehle dir mal übers Wochenende nach Pattaya zu fahren, da gibt es in Naklua einen Deutschen Restaurantbetreiber namens "Anton" der ist da bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, wenn du das Restaurant nicht direkt findest, frag einfach einen der vielen Europäer, Anton kennt da wirklich jeder. Der macht alle 4 Tage für ca. 14€ Bootsangeltouren aufs Meer, lohnt sich total. Lockere Stimmung, meist Deutsche, Bier und Schnapps ohne ende, Fische werden auf Wunsch von Thai Damen direkt an Bord gegrillt ist Super. Antons TeleNr.: 038 371315
Oder einfach an der Strandpromenade der "Beachroad" da Angeln Angeln abends viele Einheimische mit Woblern und Blinkern und keine Angst, die Damen am Strand fressen dich schon nicht auf 

Ansonsten Frag dich mal nach den so genannten "Floating Markets" durch, das sind große meist sehr fischreiche Seen auf denen kleine Handelsschiffchen mit 1-2 Personen rumfahren und alle möglichen Nahrungsmittel verkaufen. Angeln kann man meistens vor Ort mieten. Tipps bekommt man dort auch. Kosten? wie fast alles in Thailand en, appel und´nen Ei.
Ansonsten kanns du ja nochmal bei der-Einsatzplan.de nachfagen, da sitzen die Experten.

Viel Spaß


----------



## alalfred (24. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Bin ab 15.4.In Pattaya da.zu Anton nach Naklua fahren rechts genau an der Hauptstrasse grosses Speiselokal.Bin auch schon mitgefahren kleine Barsche,Baden,Bier trinken,Essen wird an Bord gemacht auf dem Grill ein schöner Tagesausflug,Süßwasser es giebt mehrere angelseen,einfach ein Taxi(Pickup)anhalten und Fishingpark sagen ca 2Eur is schwer wenn man sich nicht auskennt,wenn ich da bin setz ich meine Thai tel.nr rein.Übrigends mitnehmen gar nix giebts alles auzuleihen 2Eur die Angeln eh anders als wir mit kurzen rutten,futterkörbe oder so ähnlich 300g! im See.Welche Stadt bist genau?In Bangkok http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/freshwater_fishing/bangkok.html  
vergiss die Preise auf der Seite kostet nicht mal die hälfte wenn man so hin geht.


----------



## Heilbutt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Mensch Reiner,
das sind ja klasse Berichte und hammermäßige Bilder!

Äußerst lesenswert!!!!#6#6#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dart (26. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Moin Holger
Freut mich, das dir die Berichte gefallen.
LG, Reiner

@geeni
Was ist denn der Stausee des Menam???
Jeder Stausee hat einen Menam, ohne Menam könnte man nix aufstauen.#d
Menam, richtig geschrieben wäre Maenam, bedeutet nix anders als Fluß.|supergri
Der nächst gelegene Stausee von Phitsanulok ist der Queen Sirikit Dam, der liegt ca. 100-120km nordwestlich bei Uttaradit. Welcher Stausee liegt denn südlich, das ist doch nur plattes Land?
Welcher Floating Market (talaad nam) liegt denn an einem See????
Die liegen allesamt an Kanälen, und Leihangeln und Fische in erwähnenswerter Größe, gibbet da auch nicht so wirklich.
Der einzig touristisch bekannte Floating Market ist Damnoen Saduak, wie es dort ausschaut siehst du hier.
http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...56&q=damnoen saduak&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
Die 3-4 weiteren, touristisch unbekannten F.M. liegen auch allesamt an Kanälen.
Warum man auf die Idee kommt, ne Schnaps und Bier Tour (im Meer!!!) mit Kumpel Anton in Bad Thaya (dem größten Puff in S.E.A.)zu empfehlen, wenn die Frage explizit nach Angeln im Süßwasser lautet, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft....leider.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ossifischer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

@ Dart vielen Dank für die Info, ist ja schon beeindruckend und super geile Berichte. Leider verschiebt es sich bei mir um ein halbes Jahr . Ich habe dir eine Pn geschickt. Gruß Jens


----------



## geeni (27. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Warum man auf die Idee kommt, ne Schnaps und Bier Tour (im Meer!!!) mit Kumpel Anton in Bad Thaya (dem größten Puff in S.E.A.)zu empfehlen, wenn die Frage explizit nach Angeln im Süßwasser lautet, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft....leider.|kopfkrat


 
Ach jo, nun komm mal runter! 
wenn mich Thailand eines gelert hat, dann ist es niemals Pläne im Vorraus zu schmieden, kommt sowieso alles spontan und anders als man denkt, halt ein großes Abenteuer, war nun zum 6 mal dort und es ist immer wieder spontan ein absolut differentes Abenteuer, den Anregungen der netten Frauen sein Dank!!! Wieso auch nicht? Solange man mit offenen Karten spielt und nicht herumlügt!
Wieso ich auf die Idee komme das zu empfehlen? aus den oben genannte Gründen (keine Pläne zu schieden) und weil es mit Anton einfach immer Lustig ist! Alle vergnügen sich einfach, ich weiss ja nicht wie verklemmt oder sonstwas du bist, aber ich geniese das Leben, wie es kommt!


----------



## Dart (28. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> Leider verschiebt es sich bei mir um ein halbes Jahr


Moin Jens
Aus anglerischer Sicht ist das ganz sicher kein Nachteil.
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:
p.s. p.n. ist nicht angekommen


----------



## Ossifischer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin Jens
> Aus anglerischer Sicht ist das ganz sicher kein Nachteil.
> Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:
> p.s. p.n. ist nicht angekommen



ich glaube da ist dann Regenzeit ( Mai-Okt. ? )


----------



## Dart (29. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> ich glaube da ist dann Regenzeit ( Mai-Okt. ? )


Völlig richtig, das ist eigentlich die beste Zeit für viele Fischarten, insbesondere von ca. Mitte Juli bis Ende Oktober.
In anderen Monaten wird natürlich auch gefangen.
Regenzeit bedeuted im übrigen nicht, das es dann pausenlos regnet. Es ist eher die Ausnahme, das es mal 2-3 Tage konstant regnet, i.d. Regel regnet es 1 bis 2 mal am Tag für 1-2 Stunden, und das auch nicht jeden Tag. Das gilt für den Norden und große Teile von Zentralthailand, der Süden bekommt deutlich mehr Regen.
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## Sargo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Werde im May wieder an einem Stausee Nähe Phetsabun
(Lom Sak) sein. Letztes mal nur eine Art Rotfedern gefangen. Erbitte noch ein paar Tips für Karpfen (denke die gibt es bestimmt auch dort). Anfüttern ? Boilies aus Deutschland mitnehmen, richtig ? Danke und Grüße

Jens


----------



## Dart (30. März 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Moin Jens
Schau mal hier rein -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146485
Das vorgestellte Rig und der Basemix wird auch an den Stauseen gefischt, Rohu und Mud Carp wird es dort sicherlich geben fragt sich nur in welcher Bestandsdichte. Ich schätze die Erfolgsaussichten eher gering ein. Die meisten Stauseen werden intensiv mit Netzen und Langleinen von den Locals befischt. Im Mai wird der Wasserstand vermutlich sehr niedrig sein, du sitzt dann ohne Schatten im Backofen, selbst ein Schirm hilft wenig. Anfüttern macht Sinn, am besten ein paar Tage im vorraus, laß dich da aber besser nicht bei beobachten, sonst sitzen dort 10 Thais auf deinem Platz.|supergri
Boilies kannst du getrost zuhause lassen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sargo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Hallo Dart,

also Fr - Abend geht es los. Wie gesagt möchte ich mal an einem Stausee bei Lom Sak / Phetchabun angeln. Du hattest davon abgeraten boilies aus D mitzunehmen. Kenne aber in Lo, Sak kein Angelgeschäft. Die verkaufen nur diese Spieralen, die man mit
Futter füllt und an denen mehrere Schnüre mit Haken hängen. Sieht mir nicht sehr professionell aus. Wenn Du noch einen Tip hast, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße

Jens








Dart schrieb:


> Moin Holger
> Freut mich, das dir die Berichte gefallen.
> LG, Reiner
> 
> ...


----------



## Dart (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*



			
				Sargo;2923373Wenn Du noch einen Tip hast schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das Gewässer nicht kenne, kann ich dir nur ein paar allgemeine Tipps geben.
> Falls es sich bei dem Stausee um den Huai Pa Daeng Dam handelt, sieht es auf diesen Bildern schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Keine steilabfallenden Ufer und scheinbar vom Ufer aus gut begehbar (kommt selten vor|supergri). Schau, ob du einheimische Angler siehst, nimm jemanden zum übersetzen mit, und lass dir die Futtermischung und das Rig erklären. Du musst ja nicht mit zig Haken fischen.
> Einen Tackleshop gibt es in Petchabun, die Rufnummer schicke ich dir noch per p.n.
> Besorg dir in einem Aquarienshop ein paar Köderfische, dort bekommst du auch für ein paar Baht eine einfache Sauerstoffpumpe. Posenmontage nahe der Oberfläche oder auf Grund gelegt, am Besten frühmorgens.
> ...


----------



## Dart (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

edit.


----------



## schmiddiii2010 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

deine storys sind ja wirklich der knaller!! #6
werde so eine reise sicherlich auch eines tages antreten.
mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

schöne berichte hier!
auch super für thailand ist angemike... könnt ja mal schauen

http://www.angelmike.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9&Itemid=11


----------



## nungning2007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

hallo dart
ich war vor dreijahren das letzte mal in thailand, und habe dort in einem see in nong buban einen fischauf spinner gefangen. dieser sah genauso aus wie ein rotauge in deutschland und war auch ca 25 cm lang. kanst du mir sagen was es für ein fisch war.
mfg


----------



## Dart (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

@nungning2007

Die Silverbarb (_Barbonymus gonionotus_) sieht dem Rotauge am ähnlichsten und die findet man so ziemlich in jedem Gewässer. Es wär aber sicher ein echter Glücksfang auf Spinner, ausgeschlossen ist es natürlich nicht, in Deutschland werden Rotaugen ja auch gelegentlich auf Kunstköder gefangen.
http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountrySpeciesSummary.cfm?c_code=764&id=286

Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## nungning2007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

hallo
silverbarb hört sich ja an wie eine barbe.
der fisch hatte auf jeden fall keine barteln!!
ich suche aber mal bei googel nach dem namen.
wünsche dir einen guten morgen, ist ja gerade 10 uhr bei euch durch,und bestimmt schon ziemlich warm. in nong burban waren es gestern 42 grad!!
gruß andreas


----------



## nungning2007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

hallo dart
ja sieht zwar mehr nach rotfeder aus, aber könnte schon hinkommen
gruß andreas


----------



## Dart (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Thailand aber wirklich nur angeln !!!*

Klar, der Fisch zählt zu den barbenartigen, Barteln hat der dennoch keine. 
Ansonsten waere noch Hampala Barb (auch Jungle Perch genannt) möglich, die haben auch keine Barteln sind aber grundsätzlich räuberisch.
Mit einem Rotauge besteht da aber nicht viel Ähnlichkeit.

Hier mein Kumpel Khun Ae mit einem schönen Exemplar.


----------

